# Problem uploading images



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Apr 2015)

I've been trying to upload images for my post in "your ride today" but when opening the folder they are in it just says there are no files of that type in there. The files are definitely there and attempting to access the same folder as though I was going to change my avatar picture it finds them fine.

Is this a glitch with the forum software or is it my end?

Any thoughts?

Edit: I have already tried restarting my computer in case someting had failed to load properly.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Apr 2015)

All image uploads have been banned until after 6th May so @User14044 doesn't have to wade through loads of them for the cycling photo challenge.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Apr 2015)

I've sorted the problem for the moment by using a different computer. I suspect some kind of clash with Firefox.



Supersuperleeds said:


> All image uploads have been banned until after 6th May so @User14044 doesn't have to wade through loads of them for the cycling photo challenge.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (26 Apr 2015)

Hi @Rickshaw Phil I had the same problem yesterday trying to upload a picture on here.
Exactly like in your case, the picture, actually all pictures in the folder, could not be found.
Strange as I had just uploaded the very same pictures on other sites.
I did think it was a problem with my computer/browser, solved the problem by copying and pasting instead of using "upload a file".


----------



## Shaun (28 Apr 2015)

I think CC may have been glitching a bit so I'm going to stop and restart the main database engine later this evening, which should hopefully sort it out.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Apr 2015)

Still having the same problem it appears. Not being very tech savvy I don't know what to check now.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (30 Apr 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Still having the same problem it appears. Not being very tech savvy I don't know what to check now.


Well, have you tried to copy and paste the images?
It worked for me.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 May 2015)

Phil, can you try a different web browser? So instead of using Firefox when you encounter the problem, can you try internet explorer please? If it then works it is Firefox, if it still does not work, it's potentially CycleChat. Thanks


----------



## Tanis8472 (1 May 2015)

Here too
Using firefox


----------



## Tanis8472 (1 May 2015)

Works in IE.
So suspect it firefox and the scripting on this site.


----------



## Shaun (1 May 2015)

I think I've isolated the problem - Firefox seems to be baulking when there are 18 or more allow file extension types (IE and Chrome seem unaffected).

I'd recently added the ".mobi" file extension, which I've now temporarily removed so that uploading works again for FF users. I'll research the issue and report back once I've found a fix.


----------



## Tanis8472 (1 May 2015)

Yep, thats done it


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 May 2015)

Test picture:




Yay, it works again.

Thanks @Shaun


----------



## Shaun (12 May 2015)

The forum software company have issued a partial fix for this issue so when I upgrade CC (sometime over the next few days) we should be able to include the .mobi extension again for anyone who wants to use it.


----------

